# futuro de los robots



## fernandob

hola he estado unos dias sin PC y les cuento, viendo unas cosas , como por ejemplo unas fotos de castillos , o de esos edificios como el taj mahal o bueno, uno busca en la web esas construcciones impresionantes y una cosa me llevo a la otra.


piensen en esto:
cuando el ser humano pueda construir robots que ellos mismos puedan construirse, no digo reproducirse como lo hacemos nosotros, que es algo aun inimaginable ya que transformamos materia para darnos forma.
no .
sere mas sencillo, supongamos que hacemos una linea de robots constructores ademas de ser capaces de construir edificios o carreteras tienen la capacidad de cavar minas, hacer fabricas y construir robots como ellos.
algo diria no impensable.

pues bien , uno diria que podriamos tener fabricas baratas.

no , yo pense en algo mas:
estamos acostumbrados a darle un valor a todo , todo tiene un costo, este edficio sale cien millones, este puente mil .

pero imaginen  esto:

tomamos un planeta el cual es inhabitable para nosotros, no por demasiado, si bien la atmosfera es irrespirable por los gases y acidos pero dista de un sol como para tener una temperatura viable luego de la terraformacion , hay agua bajo su superficie y la densidad le da una gravedad viable para nosotros........o incluso no tanto .
bueno.
pues vamos con una dotacion minima de robots , los suficientes como para iniciar el trabajo primario mas importante : las fabricas de clonacion y fuentes de energia .
y los dejamos con un programa como premisa:
transformar todo el planeta en una obra de arte.

usar todos sus recursos ,formas de energia sabemos las que hay aca, se puede tomar muchas segun el planeta.
minerales hay a monton, de eso estan hechos.
lo unico que hace falta es *TIEMPO .*
el unico costo .
*tiempo .*
nada mas.

se clonaran y seran millones y transformaran todo el planeta en esto :

podran ademas modificar la atmosfera si es posible, sino utilizaran los minerales y elementos de dicho planeta para crear ciudades como domos , aislados y aptos para nosotros,o ciudades bajo la superficie o  podran seguir y seguir creando y deasarrollando   si les damos capacidad de analizar .

solo tiempo y TODO el planeta sera:

todo, castillos, obras de arte , piletas de agua clara, calles de marmol , subterraneos o lugares gigantes , todo a un costo cero.

o construir grandes naves espaciales.
o lo que sea.


se que da para pensar en otras cosas, otras cuestiones......no lo pondre yo .

pero me asombro las posibilidades, el no tener que usar personas, no necesitar mas que materia prima (minerales) y energia, cosas que ya hay en el planeta, con eso y *TIEMPO* se hace todo , incluso los mismos robots que haran el trabajo .


----------



## Dario

he visto algunos documentales que tratan el tema de la terraformacion de marte usando esta clase de tecnologias. dicen que para hacer a marte habitable habria que esperar unos 1000 años... es una lastima que yo ya no estare... :S aun asi, es una de las opciones que se proponen para tener una seguridad en caso de un cataclismo que destruya la tierra por completo. al parecer seguiremos arruinando planetas jeje...
saludosss fer


----------



## seaarg

Saludos Fer!

Si no lo hiciste, leete la serie de "Los robots y el imperio".


----------



## Beamspot

O la serie de Marte Rojo, Marte Verde y Marte Azul.

O algunos de los episodios de Star Trek


----------



## fernandob

no los lei, pero una de esas vi que es de asimov.
ya busque en la web y lo puedo bajar ese de robots e imperio.
recuerdo cuando me pasaron "la ultima pregunta"
me encanto 

saludos


----------



## seaarg

Si podes y tenes tiempo, en realidad es una serie de novelas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bóvedas_de_acero

Habria que empezar por ahi ya que la que te dije es una continuacion y una novela en si misma.


----------



## fernandob

Beamspot dijo:


> O la serie de Marte Rojo, Marte Verde y Marte Azul.
> 
> O algunos de los episodios de Star Trek


 
estuve ojeando tambien de que trata este, voy a ver si los encuentro y los leo .
interesantes che .


----------



## Dario

ovserven este ejemplo de robots constructores jeje...


----------



## ibdali

D@rio dijo:


> ovserven este ejemplo de robots constructores jeje...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W18Z3UnnS_0&feature=player_embedded



simplemente,


----------



## rash

... los robots son el futuro, ¿o no?........?????

saludos


----------



## fernandob

el futuro es el futuro.

anda a saber.
quizas el futur sea con una poblacion inmensa y viviendo como cucarachas.
unos pocos millonarios y miles pobres.

no veo necesidad de robots en el futuro, pero si los habra.
como llegaron los celulares.
llegaran los robots y no importara.

por que para vivir mejor necesitamos una casa con un jardin.
hijos felices.
una mujer linda y sensual (o dos ) 
comida
agua
un ecosistema y un planeta sano.

no necesitamos mas y mas produccion, tv plasma superfina, celulares, robots.....son todo lo mismo.

anda a saber.....................quizas nosotros (la vida biologica , no el ser humano ) somos robots.
al fin y al cabo .convertimos a este planeta en vida y ahora estamos construyendo estructuras.


----------



## capitanp

No quiero ser mala onda, pero ese video de los quacopteros es un montaje, el que a tenido experiencia con esos juguetes sabe la cantidad de aire que desplazan y es completamente imposible que se pongan uno arriba del otro a un metro de distancia, ademas los movimientos son muy precisos, como si no tuvieran en cuenta la inercia producida por la masa de los mismos


he dicho....


----------



## Dario

capitanp dijo:


> No quiero ser mala onda, pero ese video de los quacopteros es un montaje, el que a tenido experiencia con esos juguetes sabe la cantidad de aire que desplazan y es completamente imposible que se pongan uno arriba del otro a un metro de distancia, ademas los movimientos son muy precisos, como si no tuvieran en cuenta la inercia producida por la masa de los mismos
> he dicho....



anque no puedo negar la posibilidad de un montaje, te cuento que hace rato que estoy tras el desarrollo de un cuadcopter como estos y segun mis experiencias y la busqueda de informacion sobre el tema, te puedo asegurar que si se puede llegar a ese punto de presision.
saludosss


----------



## fernandob

hellow che.

yo vi el video ..(aburrido..pense que lso usarian para levantar polleras en la calle )

pero no le vi critca, si vi un par de cosillas:
me parece que las pezs que se van coplando tienen imanes, por eso encastran solitas (trampa).
y por otro lado , me pinto que las piezas que elevaba ese elicopetero debian de ser de un matrial muy liviano...........que los hay.
por que si , es seguro que mucho peso no van a levantar.

no sean critcones che, todo tiene una explicacion, aunque a veces no sepamos cual es.

aca les mando unos misteriso mas dificiles de resolver:


----------



## Dario

> me parece que las pezs que se van coplando tienen imanes, por eso encastran solitas (trampa).
> y por otro lado , me pinto que las piezas que elevaba ese elicopetero debian de ser de un matrial muy liviano...........que los hay.


jajaja... es obvio que tienen imanes fer, y es verdad, lo mas probable es que las piezas sean libianas... en realidad lo que se esta desarrollando, no es el peso que pueda levantar ni como encastrar piezas, mas bien lo que se esta estudiando en ese video, es la posibilidad de utilizar esta clase de robots para la construccion de estructuras en medios en los que el ser humano no puede estar o cosas asi ¿se entiende?



> aca les mando unos misteriso mas dificiles de resolver:



bueno... en realidad el comportamiento de las mujeres siempre hablando de casos como los de las fotos que posteaste, no tiene parami, ningun misterio. mira, las mujeres (no todas, hay algunas todavia que son normales) tienden a buscar el dinero y una buena artilleria masculina por asi decirlo. y por lo general se conforman con cualquiera de las dos  y si ambas estan juntas en un solo tipo, mejor. lo de la cara o apariencia fisica, es lo de menos para ellas. ¿alguna vez escuchaste esa cancion que dice : el hombre es como el oso mientras mas feo mas hermoso... ?
saludosss
perdon por hacer offtopic caho y fogo


----------



## fernandob

dario :
com crees que encontre esas fotos??
google imagenes:
billetera mata galan


----------



## Dario

> billetera mata galan


jajaja... por eso, no hay tal misterio jajaja... solo es gracioso de ver


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> por que para vivir mejor necesitamos una casa con un jardin.
> hijos felices.
> una mujer linda y sensual (o dos )



Mejor que a vos no te lea la petisa (tu mujer) ... 

Volviendo al tema del topic: 

Hoy en día, el acento de los robots se ha puesto en la labor colaborativa. 
Vean estos equipos de robots jugando al fútbol. 






Billy Gates ha augurado que el próximo paso es tener un robot doméstico en cada casa. 
Algo parecido a como hizo él con la pc.


----------



## Dario

> Hoy en día, el acento de los robots se ha puesto en la labor colaborativa



eeeso es a lo que me referia en el post #8  , hacer que estos bichitos, colaboren entre si, para trabajar haciendo estructuras en lugares donde no podemos nosotros... otros mundos por ejemplo.


----------



## fernandob

asherar dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHaDVhUJA0s&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Billy Gates ha augurado que el próximo paso es tener un robot doméstico en cada casa.
> Algo parecido a como hizo él con la pc.


 
yo no quiero que ningun robot cuide mi casa ni me lave la ropa ni nada.
.......solo me convenceria con muñeca system o algo asi


----------



## asherar

Para empezar, el transporte personal ya está medio robotizado. 







Aunque en el tercer mundo los queremos igualar, los seguimos "de a pata".


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> yo no quiero que ningun robot cuide mi casa ni me lave la ropa ni nada.
> .......solo me convenceria con muñeca system o algo asi



Si serás ! 

A mi me gustaría un muñeco tipo al mayordomo de Caprica.


----------



## capitanp

Todo muy bonito pero tambien existen riesgos....


----------



## janemeto

quiza llegue algun dia en que los robots sean tan avanzados en su capacidad de procesamiento, al punto en que se vuelvan super inteligentes y se revelen contra la raza humana, y nos toque un verdadero armagedon robotico..


----------



## fernandob

2 temas:

1 -- hace mucho que escucho y veo que siempre en las peliculas hablan de el armagedon de los robots cuando estos se vuelvan inteligentes.
pero nunca nadie piensa que el dia que los robots se vuelvan inteligentes ( si de verdad se vuelven un poco inteligentes) no nos tocaran un pelo, simplemente nos diran :
*"gracias ...........y chau".*
acaso no lo han pensado ???

somos nosotros los que estamos atrapados aca, los que necesitamos una atmosfera unica, una temperatura especial, una distancia al sol precisa, una presion determinada.

ellos........tienen TODO el universo a su disposicion .
todo .



asherar dijo:


> Si serás !
> 
> A mi me gustaría un muñeco tipo al mayordomo de Caprica.


 
no me dejan ver caprica en casa... en verdad ni tengo dominio de el control remoto... y eso que era fan de galactica de chico ...voy a ver si encuentro en la web que es eso de el mayordomo de caprica.
el otro tema que puse (robots fem) lo vengo siguiendo , y me parece que avanza a pasos agigantados, debe haber demanda .


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

fernandob dijo:


> ( si de verdad se vuelven un poco inteligentes) no nos tocaran un pelo, simplemente nos diran :
> *"gracias ...........y chau".*
> acaso no lo han pensado ???
> 
> somos nosotros los que estamos atrapados aca, los que necesitamos...
> 
> ellos........tienen TODO el universo a su disposicion .
> todo .


Como, hasta ahora, no se ha conocido tecnología 100% eficiente, supongo que esos Robot's necesitaran algún combustible; y como nosotros consumimos y malbaratamos toda clase de combustible, tal vez ellos no exterminen antes de acabarles nosotros a ellos.


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> no me dejan ver caprica en casa... en verdad ni tengo dominio de el control remoto... y eso que era fan de galactica de chico ...voy a ver si encuentro en la web que es eso de el mayordomo de caprica.
> el otro tema que puse (robots fem) lo vengo siguiendo , y me parece que avanza a pasos agigantados, debe haber demanda .



El mayordomo es como los que corretean ...


----------



## fernandob

no comprendes...... el universo esta lleno de "combustible" , cada planeta tiene sus recursos.luz solar, volcanes, grandes tormentas, campso magneticos.......y todo gigantesco .

un planeta mas proximo a su estrella que el nuestro seria imposible para nosotros, sin embargo para "robots" que pueden modificar (armar, construir) una estructura segun el ambiente tranquilamente les es util y encima al estar mas cerca de el sol tendrian su energia, aunque la temperatura sobre su superficie sea de 150 grados.

no comprendes ??
ellos no necesitan aire, se adaptan al clima, presion, etc, etc.
esta lleno de planetas con tormentas de cientos de Km /h que para nosotros son mortales, para ellos son energia.

el problema de la energia es almacenarla, y eso no hace falta.
"diseñan" cuerpos para ese planeta y en seguida lo pueblan.

otros van a otro planeta , ven sus condiciones y diseñan cuerpos para dicho ambiente........y como dije .tienen el universo para ellos.

nosotros solo encontraremso un mundo posible de habitar de entre millones.
ellos pueden habitar casi todos.
uno de cada diez.
incluso en planetas de hielo, lejos de un sol, sin actividad geologica (volcanes para usar la energia geotermica) no se hacen problemas: montan unas cuantas centrales nucleares y listo, el frio no les molesta, la falta de oxigeno tampoco .........




eu me quede en el tiempo :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65K7TX2ZS9Q&feature=player_embedded#at=13


----------



## BKAR

Cuando nosotros nos hallamos ido ellos seguirán, y dudo que nos recuerden con cariño...

estamos muy lejos solo podemos soñar con los robots como de star wars..increible
tener a todo un ejercito de robots a tu dispocicion para destruir planetas

viajar a la velocidad tan cercana a la luz como Halcón Milenario...

alguien se acuerda del Voyager 1 lanzado en el 05/07/1977, en mi opinión la mayor obra de ingenieria.

hoy esta a la increíble distancia de 117.350UA de nuestro sol (UA=distancia del sol a la tierra)






La potencia de transmisión del Voyager 1 es inferior a los 20 vatios que debilitada por la distancia llega a nosotros del orden de 10-17,26 milivatios

...bueno si con tecnología de hace mas de 30 años hemos logrado llegar hasta ahí, q no haremos luego


----------



## pandacba

BKAR dijo:


> tener a todo un ejercito de robots a tu dispocicion para destruir planetas



Ese solo pensamiento, te hace..... pervertida mente humana, no fue suficiente con arruinar este planeta? no acabamos con este y ya piensas en destruir otros?
Que ridculo camino a la autoextinción....


----------



## Lauta

algo parecido pasa en la pelicula WALL-E. los humanos se van porque el planeta no se puede habitar mas y dejan un ejercito de robots trabajando para recuperarlo. todos se "extinguen" y solo queda uno en funcionamiento que desarrolla inteligencia artificial y se auto arregla con partes de los demas robots que dejaron de funcionar.

(wall-e es el que esta en mi avatar con el cubo ruby, je)


----------



## BKAR

pandacba dijo:


> ...Que ridculo camino a la autoextinción....


bueno eso es lo que pasa en la película...

...yo solo les diría inteligentes si en una conversación por le msn no podria determinar quien es robot y humano..de ahí estarían la nivel de componer una gran pieza musical, o un bello lienzo??...aun así dudo mucho eso ultimo..
 los computadores de hoy pueden interpretar una simple imagen, un gif??


----------



## djwash

Si, pueden hacer eso y mucho mas, reconocer rostros, expresiones, estados de animos a travez de los gestos faciales, tono de voz y orientacion diametros de pupilas, niveles de sueño, stress, entre otras cosas, busca algo de autos inteligentes.

Pero detras de todo eso hay una o varias mentes humanas, que determinan que hara el sistema frente a una accion, digamos que esta predicho que hace una maquina, y cuando a nivel de programa no reconoce una accion no hace nada, o se tilda...

Los robots aun no son inteligentes.

*Todas las máquinas han tenido fantasmas, segmentos aleatorios de código que se han agrupado para formar protocolos inesperados, de improviso estos radicales libres generan dudas sobre el libre albedrío, la creatividad e incluso sobre la naturaleza de la misma alma. ¿ Por qué cuando los dejamos en la oscuridad, buscan la luz ?. ¿ Por qué los robots almacenados en un espacio vacío tienden a agruparse en vez de quedarse solos ? . ¿ Cómo explicamos ese comportamiento ?. ¿Segmentos aleatorios de código o es algo más ?. ¿ Cuándo una esquemática perpetua se transforma en conciencia ? ¿ o una maquina diferencial en la búsqueda de la verdad ?. ¿Cuándo una simulación de personalidad se transforma en una porción del alma ?* *[Yo Robot]*


----------



## asherar

Yo pienso que el algoritmo que hará historia será el que permita abstraer. 
Nuestro cerebro trabaja a fuerza de comparación con lo que conoce. 
Por eso cuesta tanto vencer los prejuicios. 
Ejemplo: tres puntos (medio dispersos, no alineados) sugieren un triángulo. 
Lo que tienen en común no es simple de meter en un código, y menos en un algoritmo, 
pero algún día, tal vez, alguien pueda hacerlo. 

A mí no me preocupa tanto pensar en robots descontrolados. 
Lo que verdaderamente me da escalofríos es pensar en gobernantes armados con ese tipo 
de tecnología. 
...
O robots policía que puedan imaginar ...


----------



## fernandob

si...tenes razon, que tonto preocuparse por enemigos imaginarios habiendo tantos reales a tu alrededor .
no ?? 


de igual forma que la vida en la tierra evoluciono y tuvo puntos de inflexion, estos se dieron cuando se combinaron ciertas caracteristicas, los biologos y antropologos saben mas que yo , cuales fueron  las cosas claves que hicieron que el ser humano se dispare como bicho inteligente y se aleje de los demas:
el pulgar oponible, la alimentacion, no se que cosa en la cabeza, en fin, ua serie de factores.
pero eso si, para madurar hicieron falta millones de años -

en el tema de los robots yo creo que pasara algo similar:
llegara un momento en el que se dara un punto de inflexion, calculo que no solo sera un punto importante el software , alguno que les de una cierta inteligencia y capacidad de pensar por si mismos, algo tambien vital sera la capacidad de reproducirse , de clonarse o algo asi.
quizas se de eso no como nosotros lo hacemos sino que (invento o fantaseo) cuando tengan a su disposicion una gran fabrica donde hacerlo, por ejemplo en otro planeta.

pero cuando llegue ese punto de inflexion me parece que no necesitaran millones de años para evolucionar, puesto que nosotros, por lo que sabemos lo hacemos en base a mutaciones, prueba y error, un desarrollo azarozo.
ellos no.
y eso sera un arma gigante en su evolucion.

organismos que evolucionan en base a un diseño inteligente..........ja........? discutiran acerca de el creacionismo o el evolucionismo ????


----------



## asherar

Se preguntarán qué fue primero: el software o el hardware ?


----------



## BKAR

sin hardware no se iniciar el software..?
pero en si la idea de algoritmos avanzados y todo eso no dependen del hardware...
incluso se tienen que crear hardware especializados para algunos software
....a cuanto me alquilan esos supercomputadores que simulan explosiones nucleares, fenómenos atmosféricos, reacciones del sol ???


----------



## asherar

Te delataste !!!! Te tomaste la pregunta en serio ... sos robot BKAR


----------



## BKAR

jaja si soy un robot con sentimientos!!

el punto no seria este....
todo software trabaja tan rápido como el hardware lo permita ...
asi como dicen la nueva comunicaion USB 3.0 a full da a 5GBseg "teoricamente" pero eso tambien depende del requerimiento de la pc..asi nunca va a llegar a 5GBseg

recordando 



djwash dijo:


> ....¿Cuándo una simulación de personalidad se transforma en una porción del alma ?[/B] *[Yo Robot]*



eso fue super llegador 
ISACC ASIMOV fue el autor YoRobot (1942)..y entre sus obras también esta esa del Hombre Bicentenario (peliculon!!)
en si el hombre ya tenia toda esa idea de robots inteligentes.. y sus leyes..saben la 4ta Ley o Ley Zero?

..yo tengo un librito de el Introduccion a la Ciencia de el...hay de todo, hasta explica semiconductores como tambien el principio del transistor!

Capitulo.. LA MENTE -Maquinas Pensantes----------------------------------
PAG 799 

...¿Es la ENAIC la verdadera "maquina pensante"?es difícil, _en esencia no es mas que un abaco muy rapido_, simplemente como un esclavo, sigue instrucciones que se le han dado...

PAG 804-804
------
...Y cuando las maquinas amenazan con hacerse perceptiblemente humanas, los seres humanos se hacen mas mecánicos.Los organos mecanicos pueden etcetc...
...la palabra ciborg se acuño para hacer referencia a los hombres *amplificados mecanicamente*.

Todos estos Intentos de imitar la mente humana se hallan en su primera infancia.
No podemos ver en un futuro previsible la posibilidad de que una maquina reproduzca la actividad del ser humano. Sin embargo la senda se encuentra abierta y conjura pensamientos que son *excitantes*, pero tambien de alguna manera *aterradores*.

Si el Hombre eventulamnete llega a reproducir un amaquina, una criatura mecanica, igual o superior a si mismo en todos los aspectos inclusive en su *inteligencia* y creatividad, ¿Que es lo que ocurriría? ¿Reemplazaría al ser humano, como el organismo superior en la tierra ha remplazado o subordinado a los menos adaptados a lo largo de la historia de evolución?

Es un pensamiento desagradable:
lo que nosotros representamos, por primera vez en la historia de la vida sobre la tierra, es una especie capas de elaborar su posible sustitución.
Por supuesto podemos evitar tal contingencia al impedir la construcion de maquinas que sean demasiado inteligentes.
Pero no obstante *es tentador construirlas*(aka una risa diabolica).

¿Que mayor logro podía haberse alcanzado, que la creación de un objeto que sobrepase al creador?

¿Como podríamos consumar la victoria de la inteligencia sobre la naturaleza que transmitiendo nuestra herencia de forma triunfal a un forma de inteligencia mayor, elaborada por nosotros mismos?
---fin del capitulo---------------------------------------

Ciencia Ficcion o Ciencia de Verdad?


----------



## djwash

El dia que el hombre pueda crear una maquina capaz de pensar, decidir, sentir, y no *imitar*, esta maquina obedecera la necesidad mas primitiva de todo ser vivo, sobrevivir...

Mas precisamente esta cita:

Es curioso el parecido entre los seres vivos cuando se complica la cosa y la presión crece, todas las criaturas que hay sobre la tierra se interesan en una cosa, en una sola cosa: Sobrevivir.

_Creadora Pre-Cogs - Monority Report_


----------



## asherar

La premisa de "sobrevivir" no es compatible con las tres leyes de Asimov.
Ahí nos damos cuenta que la moral estorba a la supervivencia. 

Otra cosa, volviendo al tema de abstraer.
Tal vez veamos lejos el día en que se pueda codificar este tipo de cosas 
como la abstracción, porque las endiosamos demasiado. 
Como si buscáramos una excusa para no seguir preguntándonos. 
Como si quisiéramos no saber. 
No olvidemos que en nuestro cuerpo humano ya han encontrado hardware 
suficiente. Ahora falta que nos veamos a nostros mismos con suficiente 
objetividad como para ver cuál es esa materia mínima necesaria y suficiente, 
que pueda albergar primero la abstracción y luego la conciencia.  
No será de eso, de lo que está construida el alma ?


----------



## BKAR

djwash dijo:


> ...
> Es curioso el parecido entre los seres vivos cuando se complica la cosa y la presión crece, todas las criaturas que hay sobre la tierra se interesan en una cosa, en una sola cosa: *Sobrevivir*.
> 
> _Creadora Pre-Cogs - Monority Report_



no faltaria procrear?


----------



## asherar

BKAR dijo:


> no faltaria procrear?


Procrear le da permanencia a la especie.
Es el egoismo el que ayuda a la supervivencia del individuo. 
Si se quiere que los robots sobrevivan por sí mismos, 
lo que hay que lograr es construir máquina egoistas, 
y darle los medios para realizarse.


----------



## BKAR

pero al hacer una maquina egoísta, seria un peligro para nosotros...
pero si fuera posible ya se parecería mucho a una persona no creen?
si le preguntáramos en que piensa o que haras despues? cuales son tus deseos?
que respondiera la maquina

"El deseo es irrelevante, yo soy una máquina."
Terminator 3: La rebelión de las máquinas

eso esta muy lejos de una maquina egoísta...
pero con la premisa de sobrevivir, si cae

Si la idea es seguir viviendo... ¡Conduzco yo! 
Terminator Salvation


----------



## djwash

Bueno, si hacemos maquinas capaces de pensar y decidir por si mismas no necesariamente seran egoistas.

El hecho de poder decidir, pensar, sentir, la convertiria en cualquier cosa, egoista, histerica, insoportable, suegras, etc...

Quizas algun dia digamos "¿¿quien entiende a las maquinas??"

Ese es el problema de tener alma...


----------



## fernandob

vieron "la tierra despues de el hombre " ?
es un documental en el cual se supone que el hombre (y la mujer coño ) desaparecen de la tierra.
todas las creaciones y indicios de nuestra existencia se van desintegrando y en un instante es como si jamas hubiesemos existido.
no importa si son edificios, piramides o joyas.

podriamos imaginar a nuestra vida (especie) y a la vida como una fuerza que pretende "seguir" en el tiempo , perdurar , como un vector que avanza en el tiempo , utilizando toda su energia para lograrlo, mientras la naturaleza esta atenta, pendiente de que nos cansemos para absorvernos.

quizas ,quien sabe esto si es adivinar, fantasear, pero solo seamos una parte en una carrera de postas, quizas en algun momento no dodamos seguir, algun evento nos lo impida.
una gran limitacion nuestra es estar atrapados en la tierra, no poder seguir expandiendonos (eso es algo que la naturaleza hace / hizo siempre, tardamso muchisimo en colonizar al tierra (la vida dicen se origino en el mar ) , y luego , formas de vida voladoras, eso es magia.
hay un avance continuo, pero me parece que los limites de nuestra atmosfera son demasiado dificiles de venceer (una forma de vida que pueda vivir en el espacio ????? )) .
alli no hay nada, ni alimento , ni oxigeno, algo comun en todas las formas de vida y mas complejas.

en fin, me estoy yendo.
pero quizas ni sea el caso una cuestion de egoismo, de pelea, de competencia.
quizas sea , que la opcion la terminen teniendo solo nuestras creaciones y no nosotros.

es mas, quien dice que no somos nosotros creaciones de otros ??? 

como dije es una carrera y a veces de postas contra el tiempo .

ver que e


----------



## djwash

Quizas no nos alcance nuestra vida, la vida de los que hablamos aqui para ver hasta donde llegamos nosotros o nuestras creaciones, pero si nos alcanzara para hacer un asado, y tomar fernet...


----------



## pou

Ya esta aqui, ya llegoo... nueva version del robot Asimo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrHT_3cG_UI&feature=player_embedded

como dicen en otro foro, cuando ya no rechinen al correr podran dominar al mundo
y que no acabe en manos de una mente retorcida.. muajajaja!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

A este lo programó una mujer para subir mirando de costalete y hacerse la interesante 





 
Junten los pedacitos muchachos . . .


----------



## djwash

Mmm, no se, ese tipo de robot lo veo super-torpe, quizas a nivel programacion es muy sofisticado, pero no logran mucho...

Me gusta mas este


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medio tenebroso ese , parece una araña , da miedito


----------



## djwash

Y este es el futuro de algunos humanos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese da mas miedito . . .


----------



## BKAR

mmm parece un ser extraterrestre
bueno si da miedo....
pero que buen trabajo de robotica


----------



## fernandob

sacado de silent hill .......................


----------



## asherar

El de azimo que se da un porrazo ya lo habíamos comentado hace un tiempo. 
El tema del robot bípedo es un problema interesante.
Habría que ver si @d-rio (que es mi ídolo) se le anima y lo incluye en su tema ...


----------



## Dario

asherar dijo:


> El tema del robot bípedo es un problema interesante.
> Habría que ver si @d-rio (que es mi ídolo) se le anima y lo incluye en su tema ...



  gracias asherar, no sabia que eras mi fan  
ciertamente un robot bipedo plantea varios problemas al querer desarrollarlo y el mas importante, es el equilibrio. hay un robotin que ya es bastante viejito, el robonova. aca les dejo un videito para que lo vean en accion. algun dia me pondre a ver si puedo lograr hacer uno con esos servos de 20 pesos jejeje...
saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me encantaron estos !


----------



## Dario

jajaja... parece que el robonova estaba medio pasado de copas jajaja


----------



## fernandob

si,el otro dia veia un video de esas camaras de la municipalidad, de 2 borrachos que estaban a los abrazos a veces y otras se peleaban y siempre terminaban en el piso .......
igualitos


----------



## asherar

En los robots bípedos el equilibrio es PARTE del problema. 
En el Robonova lo resuelven haciendo ancha la base de los pies. 
Esa es una solución barata e ingeniosa, pero resuelve solamente el equilibrio estático. 
Un sistema robot bípedo debería además poder apartarse del equilibrio por sí mismo 
para dar un paso, y luego volver a recuperar la posición de equilibrio. 
Para eso se puede considerar la estrategia del péndulo  invertido, lo que requiere un par 
de giróscopos integrados. 
En este caso el equilibrio es dinámico, y el control tiene unos pocos parámetros con los que 
gobernar el movimiento. 
Yo creo que en ese caso la caminara sería más fluida que la del Robonova. 
Hace tiempo que tengo ganas de encarar ese problema.


----------



## Dario

fuaaaaaa!!!!! miren que bueno que esta este jejeje... el sueño del pibe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF0uLnMoQZA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## fernandob

D@rio dijo:


> fuaaaaaa!!!!! miren que bueno que esta este jejeje... el sueño del pibe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF0uLnMoQZA&feature=player_embedded#!


 
muy bueno, pero viste lo que se ve y lo que no se ve ??? 
ahi no solo tenes un helicoptero en una bola, ahi tenes materiales en su totalidad (motor, carcaza, bateria ULTRA ligeros .


PD: EL SUEÑO de el pibe .......no me hagas poner fotos, que fogonazo me manda a moderacion , el sueño de EL PIBE es otro, este es el sueño de el viejo, cuando uno es PIBE sueña con otras cosas


----------



## Dario

> PD: EL SUEÑO de el pibe .......no me hagas poner fotos, que fogonazo me manda a moderacion , el sueño de EL PIBE es otro, este es el sueño de el viejo, cuando uno es PIBE sueña con otras cosas


creo saber de que estas hablando, por eso voy a citar a mi hermano mayor cuando dijo:


> Si el ser humano hiciese un balido largo y lamentoso cuando tiene ganas de aparearse, el centro de las ciudades seria un caos de sonido continuo e interminable tal, que nisiquiera el sonido mas molesto y potente de las ciudades podria igualar


pd: (yo no soy un viejo, solo tengo 33 años )


----------



## fernandob

sabio el hermano y claro con las comparaciones.


----------

